# Time for some improvements.



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

So after using a stock plenum for many years which came with NOS ports I decided to go for a Nismo air collector (plenum as some people call it)

Some obvious differences when looking at them both side by side. Longer runners to help with low down power and torque as well as addressing the no1/6 cylinder fuelling.


































Also the awesome guys downunder at Haltech sent me this - a dedicated patch loom for the Elite 2500. Much better design than the crappy Boomslang one which I had to rewire to make the best out of it, but being picky I wanted this one.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Interested in seeing what differences the nismo plenum brings. I have heard other ppl say the mid areas are improved. Smaller too so possibly a liiiiittle easier to work under heh

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

anthonymcgrath said:


> Interested in seeing what differences the nismo plenum brings. I have heard other ppl say the mid areas are improved. Smaller too so possibly a liiiiittle easier to work under heh
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Will be interesting to see how it improves as car already has a strong low and mid range performance so this should just help some more.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

FRRACER said:


> Will be interesting to see how it improves as car already has a strong low and mid range performance so this should just help some more.


Yep looking fwd to hearing your findings as I keep goggling at the nismo plenum too hehe

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## ahsam421 (Apr 26, 2003)

Want to know the gain too, should be interesting!


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

My car is going the direction I'm taking it. Every mod done thus far has delivered. Just carefully planning parts and understanding how they match up with the rest.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

FRRACER said:


> My car is going the direction I'm taking it. Every mod done thus far has delivered. Just carefully planning parts and understanding how they match up with the rest.


Get the seat covers.. they're sooo comfy hehe 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

anthonymcgrath said:


> Get the seat covers.. they're sooo comfy hehe
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


The Nismo seat covers? Have you got them? Pics wood be great! I've got them on my wishlist (and the Nismo plenum, lol) only seen factory pics of the seats, not them fitted by an actual owner.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Red Duke said:


> The Nismo seat covers? Have you got them? Pics wood be great! I've got them on my wishlist (and the Nismo plenum, lol) only seen factory pics of the seats, not them fitted by an actual owner.


https://youtu.be/BsWO2ys8aos



Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

anthonymcgrath said:


> Get the seat covers.. they're sooo comfy hehe
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


That was my plan but not sure because I'd need two sets one for an R32 and one for an R34 as I have R34 front seats.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

FRRACER said:


> That was my plan but not sure because I'd need two sets one for an R32 and one for an R34 as I have R34 front seats.


Ah yeah remember you saying that. It may be worth an email to the guys at rhdjapan perhaps and ask em. Can but try I guess?

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

anthonymcgrath said:


> Ah yeah remember you saying that. It may be worth an email to the guys at rhdjapan perhaps and ask em. Can but try I guess?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


I'd rather not deal with those lot at RHD after spending a lot of money with them for years their service is like a chocolate teapot when there is an issue. You are met with arrogance and they somehow try to put the blame elsewhere but themselves. 

My quarter panel got delivered with out any insulation or foam that despite me adding into the notes to ensure it was well packed against damage. Lucky for me DHL did a great job shipping it to me with no damage. This is just one example of a list of issues.


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

anthonymcgrath said:


> https://youtu.be/BsWO2ys8aos
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Thank you, love the pics


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

Got the plenum on yet, Younes? Come on, chop chop! Want to see some pics! :chuckle: 

Seriously though, very interested to see your results, this is high on my want list, hopefully after clutch and gearbox is done and I have my haul of Nismo parts on! Are all you keeping it stock, or going for a painted look?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Busy with work at the moment so will get around to doing this the same time I replace my engine harness. Stock look and then will get the Nismo inlet air pipe for the R32.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Engine harness complete - 25 year old harnesses are not great for both reliability or sensors.


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

I put a new loom on mine during the rebuild. Worth every penny as a 25+ year loom in a hot turbo engine bay is pretty crusty.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

FRRACER said:


> Engine harness complete - 25 year old harnesses are not great for both reliability or sensors.


Ok how do I make me one of them 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

You buy it from the USA wiring specialties - approx £700 full harness inc transmission and knock sensor loom.


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

I bought mine, nissan original brand new, from a US ebay seller. Just the main engine loom. Can't remember exact price but it was under £300 shipped, probably 5 years ago now.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

That was before the USA market causing price inflation. Wouldn't be surprised if it is discontinued now.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

there's only one improvement you need, job done! 













:flame:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I'd rather go M4 tbh


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

FRRACER said:


> I'd rather go M4 tbh


Omg M4 are utter smut.. agreed.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

Chronos said:


> there's only one improvement you need, job done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely car, but personally, I couldn't part with the R33 for one. :nervous: My wife and I considered a 35 as a shared third car, but I'm looking to replace my Mazda 6 Sport diesel next year with a GT86 daily, I want that to have some mods too... I can't justify 3 petrol cars, plus the expense of a 35, I'd rather spend it on the GTR. I do 1800 miles a month just to work, I'd have to take a second mortgage just for fuel, lol. Especially with a supercharged or turbo daily 86! :chuckle:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

M4 has the 6 cylinder twin turbo engine.. keeps with the 6 inline.


----------



## maxim92 (Aug 12, 2016)

lightspeed said:


> I bought mine, nissan original brand new, from a US ebay seller. Just the main engine loom. Can't remember exact price but it was under £300 shipped, probably 5 years ago now.


Oh the prices for parts back then...we can only dream about them now


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Ended up buying another wheel minus the paddles, no need for them. Comes with configurable shiftlights, warning leds, data which is fed via CAN from the ecu.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Our BNR32 prototype Ti brace


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Air collector off


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Here we go.. gotta say very tempted to get a nismo plenum myself! Pricey but heard it does improve! That said I could put the money to a 6speed box kit!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Not as easy to fit when compared to the std air collector. Need to remove a few things first.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

anthonymcgrath said:


> Here we go.. gotta say very tempted to get a nismo plenum myself! Pricey but heard it does improve! That said I could put the money to a 6speed box kit!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


If you buy a 6sp buy a new one or one that you know is good. These gearboxes are now some 18 years old and being a GTR would have been abused.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

FRRACER said:


> If you buy a 6sp buy a new one or one that you know is good. These gearboxes are now some 18 years old and being a GTR would have been abused.


Yeah was looking at a new one from overseas.. Wouldn't be much more expensive than what ppl want second hand.

Loving that plenum already looks sleeker under the hood. Much wantage 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

anthonymcgrath said:


> Omg M4 are utter smut.. agreed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk



M4 = POS


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

GTRNICK said:


> M4 = POS


Lol they are really not.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

anthonymcgrath said:


> Lol they are really not.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


M2 proper BMW, M4 sounds like shite!


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

GTRNICK said:


> M2 proper BMW, M4 sounds like shite!


Nah I think they are gorgeous altho that said never drove one only seen an from outside but my word I love em.

I agree there tho I've heard good things on the M2 meant to be very old skool M3 esque.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

anthonymcgrath said:


> Nah I think they are gorgeous altho that said never drove one only seen an from outside but my word I love em.
> 
> I agree there tho I've heard good things on the M2 meant to be very old skool M3 esque.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk



I bought one for my daily drive and its awesome.

M4 was a flop hence why BMW cant even give them away now.

I would chose and M3 over the M4 any day of the week.

BUT M2 is the clear winner.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I would disagree, prefer the handling of the M4 and yes I did test drive both with a view to buy. M2 is a little too small for my liking.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

M4 prob not doing too well simply because ppl in that market just have the "well I'll just get the M3 that's the one to have.. or an M5" it's maybe just a bit too close to them but they are plenty fast and they look Stunning imo.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

anthonymcgrath said:


> M4 prob not doing too well simply because ppl in that market just have the "well I'll just get the M3 that's the one to have.. or an M5" it's maybe just a bit too close to them but they are plenty fast and they look Stunning imo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Absolutely I think so. They are visually stunning and performance to match. 6 cylinder twin turbo engine with a 7sp gearbox is hard to beat. Reminds me of a modern RB26. 

BMW M4 review - specifications, price and 0-60 time | Evo


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

I've just checked em on pistonheads and 55k isn't exactly giving them away heh!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

FRRACER said:


> I would disagree, prefer the handling of the M4 and yes I did test drive both with a view to buy. M2 is a little too small for my liking.


M2 is hardly smaller and it also handles much better. 

Its a well balanced car unlike the M4.

It also sounds so much better and the 7 speed DCT is great.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

FRRACER said:


> Absolutely I think so. They are visually stunning and performance to match. 6 cylinder twin turbo engine with a 7sp gearbox is hard to beat. Reminds me of a modern RB26.
> 
> BMW M4 review - specifications, price and 0-60 time | Evo


If only they sounded like an RB26!


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

https://youtu.be/GnxXLM16gNg

I actually didn't realise they have canned the M3 And it was a replacement so I learnt something heh

My mate took me out in his F60 M5 and that thing was a time machine.. it just wafted up to 140mph so easily it was crazy and super refined and comfy. But yeah I do wish it sounded better it felt very sedate. This M4 sounds nicer I think overall but yeah a bit more roar would be cool 

Bloody ace car tho it seems bigger yet 80kg lighter and then loads of extra features on it

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

anthonymcgrath said:


> https://youtu.be/GnxXLM16gNg
> 
> I actually didn't realise they have canned the M3 And it was a replacement so I learnt something heh
> 
> ...



That's right they canned the M3 coupe and some would argue this is the real replace for it.

https://youtu.be/YZdGvkPwsqE


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

GTRNICK said:


> If only they sounded like an RB26!


Sound is subjective - don't like something that sounds like a tractor...


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

FRRACER said:


> Sound is subjective - don't like something that sounds like a tractor...


Yes quite true.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Removed the 24 year old transmission harness and knock sensor harness and replaceded with brand new ones. Cannot underestimate the importance of good electrical connections to all the sensors and control systems.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Agreed did a bundle of this on mine too and covered alot of the wiring with that plastic sleeve stuff that I salvaged from crashed focuses in the scrap yard heh. Helps protect em a little!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

anthonymcgrath said:


> Agreed did a bundle of this on mine too and covered alot of the wiring with that plastic sleeve stuff that I salvaged from crashed focuses in the scrap yard heh. Helps protect em a little!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Sure does but the once from wiring specialties comes with it.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

So the only thing left to do now is to find connectors for the neutral switch and reverse switch. Unfortunately the people who worked on my car some years back cut the connectors off on the switch side - so now need to try and source some! This is what happens when inept or dumb people work on your car


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Fuel pressure sensor for ecu engine protection. Plenum on but I wouldn't do one again with the engine in after lost or scraped knuckles and cuts as well as ancillary removal and other nonsense.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Wow really that much more difficult to fit vs oem?

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

anthonymcgrath said:


> Wow really that much more difficult to fit vs oem?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Oem is easy can remove and replace on a stock engine in around an hour - hour 30. The Nismo takes ages BMC, booster, studs all need to come out.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Back to Oem airbox.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Have to admit fancied doing that myself actually.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

You should if you have the stock airbox. Mine was bastardised with pod filters and bits missing lots of Oem parts and even the factory recirc. All sorted now. Just prefer the stock look.

This is the inspiration


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Yeah I gotta say that engine bay is just lovely.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

I've got pod filters tho but they do look fairly decent tbh

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Looks too good to fit but I will add it to my list of never ending things that need to be done


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

An essential strength upgrade for my Tomei pump! Getting another bottom end built up.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

24 year old speaker


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

FRRACER said:


> *Looks too good to fit but I will add it to my list of never ending things that need to be done *


Its been a while, Any updates for us FRRACER? 

Would be very interested to know how you feel about the Nismo plenum and the other induction pipe mods now and was there any immediately noticeable benefits felt? Also, are these worth doing in your honest opinion when directly compared with your cars previous set up??


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Didn***8217;t realise there was a response on this thread.










I fitted both the Nismo intake collector and the Nismo air intake pipe.

With the intake collector (plenum) I could definately feel more low end pull but apart from that nothing else in the top end. Map wasn***8217;t adjusted.

As for the air intake pipe yes made the car more responsive across the rev range.

Was it worth spending almost £2k? well I like such things that adds optimisation I don***8217;t drink or do drugs so my money saved gets spent on such things like this.

I don***8217;t chase big number but I have an engine which gives ticks off anything I***8217;m my list.

I have higher lift cams to go in and I may just go +1mm oversize if and when the head comes off.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

FRRACER said:


> *I fitted both the Nismo intake collector and the Nismo air intake pipe.*


Fair play FRRACER, Looks the muts nuts mate!:smokin:



FRRACER said:


> *With the intake collector (plenum) I could definately feel more low end pull but apart from that nothing else in the top end. Map wasn***8217;t adjusted.*


Thanks for letting Us know that Younes! Not many Owners will actually report back on their findings after fitting such parts. 

I personally like Trust/Greddy parts _(Yeah, I'm cheap LOL!)_ and have searched high and low on the Forum to definitively find out if fitting a Greddy Plenum Chamber would give me any noticeable gains on my 500bhp gt2860-7's set up but alas I'm none the wiser to an answer all these years on.



FRRACER said:


> *As for the air intake pipe yes made the car more responsive across the rev range.*


Now that is quite interesting and very good to know! I wonder if the Greddy or HKS equivalent hard pipe kits also have a similar effect on a Skyline GT-R as your Nismo items have? 



FRRACER said:


> *Was it worth spending almost £2k? well I like such things that adds optimisation I don***8217;t drink or do drugs so my money saved gets spent on such things like this.*


I know exactly where you are coming from FRRACER, Just recently I was repeatedly asked _"Why I wanted a larger front Diff cover?"_ for my Skyline and the only honest response I could give them all was that _"Its my Hobby and I truly liked it....So wanted one for my Car!"_ Non Car enthusiasts just don't understand Us or Our logic mate....:chuckle:



FRRACER said:


> *I don***8217;t chase big number but I have an engine which gives ticks off anything I***8217;m my list.*


Not sure if you have seen this yet Younes :-






But the Motive DVD BNR32 Supercar Build is quite popular around the World now and most with deep pockets who are chasing quarter mile times or seriously big horsepower numbers will _("I think?")_ go big single Turbo like they have done. 

Producing a whopping 840rwhp sounds absolutely scary to me and CRD believe more can be achieved with a different Turbo fitted, Yet no mention of changing out the OEM Nissan intake plenum chamber in this cars future. I wonder at what bhp level this will begin to actually limit power or won't the stock intake Plenum ever become a bottle-neck air restriction issue??



FRRACER said:


> *I have higher lift cams to go in and I may just go +1mm oversize if and when the head comes off.*


Your set up is very impressive as it currently is. Do you have an estimate as to what these new Cams and 1mm oversize Valves will gain with your GT-R's current mods Younes?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi mate yeah that was two years ago now. Seems like ages. Other things keeping me busy now but overall I was happy with the improvements from those items.

As for motive DVD I take bits that are valid and discard bits that are not.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

My 2.8 project. It***8217;s a slow one.

https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=5797569#post5797569


----------

